# Is it legal to declaw cats in Spain?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been the pet of several cats over many years, all of whom have been declawed, and all of whom have lived healthy, happy, loved, extremely well cared for, long lives.
My last cats, the two who moved with me to Spain eight years ago, as the ones before, were all declawed in the United States as kittens, where and when they got me.
These last two cats have passed away - one at the age of 19, and the last at 17.
I miss having furry feline companions in the house, but - whether you agree with me or not - I insist on front-declawing my cats as a matter of ease of care of the cats and of my household possessions. 
I know that this topic is controversial. I am not open to discussions of the controversy.
Please don't respond with arguments for/against declawing. I'll ignore them. You won't convince me (or, likely, anyone else). You'll effectively be violating the rules of the forum which require us to be civil to each other.

I'm asking a very straightforward question:
Is it *legal* in Spain to declaw cats (without a medically-originated reason to do so)?
As far as I can tell, in Catalunya it was outlawed a dozen or more years ago, but in the rest of the state it is still permitted.

thank you for staying on topic and helping me find the current legislative/ regulatory status of this question, only.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

No I do not think its legal & would be surprised if you find a vet to even consider it (could be wrong of course)


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

VFR said:


> No I do not think its legal & would be surprised if you find a vet to even consider it (could be wrong of course)


Thanks VFR,
Can you point to a specific law or laws about it?
I've read several references to a law in Catalunya from around 2003, but haven't found the law itself; I saw a note about the Community of Madrid planning such a law, but nothing about such a law actually having been passed there; and I've found references to a European Directive but not strictly how the Spanish transposition (assuming Spain ever even did transpose it) explicitly (or through judicial interpretation) treat this specific questions.

So, I'm looking for legal certainty.

thanks,


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

libove said:


> Thanks VFR,
> Can you point to a specific law or laws about it?
> I've read several references to a law in Catalunya from around 2003, but haven't found the law itself; I saw a note about the Community of Madrid planning such a law, but nothing about such a law actually having been passed there; and I've found references to a European Directive but not strictly how the Spanish transposition (assuming Spain ever even did transpose it) explicitly (or through judicial interpretation) treat this specific questions.
> 
> ...


Sorry I cannot point you to where you want to go, but why not ask your local vet as they will know the answer (or be prepared to do it)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

libove said:


> I know that this topic is controversial. I am not open to discussions of the controversy.
> Please don't respond with arguments for/against declawing. I'll ignore them. You won't convince me (or, likely, anyone else). You'll effectively be violating the rules of the forum which require us to be civil to each other.
> 
> 
> thank you for staying on topic and helping me find the current legislative/ regulatory status of this question, only.


If you post a topic which is bound to offend many many people don't expect people not to voice their opinions.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

The law is here http://ajuntament.barcelona.cat/ado...cción, la tenencia y la venta de animales.pdf


> Artí**** 10. Prohibiciones Está prohibido:
> 
> q) Practicarles mutilaciones, extirparles uñas, cuerdas vocales u otras partes u órganos, salvo las intervenciones efectuadas con asistencia veterinaria en caso de necesidad terapéutica, para garantizar su salud o para limitar o anular su capacidad reproductiva. Por motivos científicos, se podrán llevar a cabo estas intervenciones con la autorización previa de la autoridad competente.


A vet will show you how to cut the claws properly so that it isn't painful or dangerous. It's very easy to do.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

This says that it's illegal in Catalunya since 2003

Bibliograf?a

As others have said, ask your local vet for a definitive answer though

:closed_2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is the reality of declawing.

Declawing Cats: Far Worse Than a Manicure : The Humane Society of the United States


----------

